# PubMed- Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome With Saccharomyces boulardii.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome With Saccharomyces boulardii.*

J Clin Gastroenterol. 2011 May 6;

Authors: Guslandi M

PMID: 21555955 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

